# Very busy week-end



## Debovsky (Oct 11, 2021)

After committing on a bench lathe and milling machine two weeks ago, this week-end was a good opportunity to fit them out with the usual goodies. Installed a QCTP, 2 axis DRO, and work light on the lathe and installed the bracket for the 3 axis DRO for the mill. The linear scale of the ToAuto are stuck somewhere between Hong-Kong and Canada... But it should get here this week.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 11, 2021)

Nice clean setup.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 11, 2021)

The shop was clean,,,,,,,,, to clean,,,,,,, lol


----------



## Alexander (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow that is a really nice work area. I think that looks great


----------



## Tomc938 (Oct 11, 2021)

Awesome setup!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice looking machines.


----------



## Dusty (Oct 12, 2021)

Well done, great gear, neat shop, loaded with much potential.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 12, 2021)

BTW — that's a great bench design. I really like the partial cantilever. It should give you more knee room when sitting as well. Nicely thought out.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 12, 2021)

nice!


----------



## Debovsky (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for the nice comments. Encouraging. Right now I'm almost done installing the 3 axis DRO on the mill. I will post few picks when I'm done. Maybe this week-end.

BTW, this little DL50 DRO is really nice to operate. Very nice addition to the lathe.


----------

